# intermediate women's board?



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

my girl is a all mountain shreader also and she loves her burton feelgood, best board she ever rode, it def took her riding to the next level, but im sure she'll find this thread sooner or later and give you a whooooole review on it lol


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

bluedingo said:


> Hey there,
> I'm trying to pick up a snowboard for my girlfriend this upcoming winter and I wanted to get some feedback on a good intermediate board for her. She's an all mountain rider who can hang just about anywhere on the mountain but is not the biggest fan of the park. We went up 10 times or so last season and she was riding a burton feather, which seems to be more of a beginner board now. Any suggestions?


I would reccomend she looks at the Never Summer Lotus for an all mountain board. For something a little more fun check out the Never Summer Infinity. 

The GNU B-Nice and B-Pro are also great chick boards (I got my GF a 08/09 B-Nice MTX and she loves it!!).


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Rome, Ride, K2, Bataleon, Arbor, Gnu, and Never Summer all make solid boards for women. Burton also makes great women's board, but it seems like to you can get top-notch boards for far cheaper with any other company. 

Also, if she's an aggressive rider, I would lean toward a stiff freeride board, but if she's still learning and still a bit timid on the slopes, you might want to consider an all-mountain freestyle board. Based on my extensive research (not personal experience), here are some boards that are high quality and popular amongst the lady riders:

Bataleon Violenza
Never Summer Infinity
Never Summer Lotus
Rome Blue 
Rome Vinyl
K2 Eco Pop (or Duchess, which was recently discontinued)
Arbor Eden
Arbor Push
Gnu B-Pro

From what your description, it seems like my riding style and level are similar to your girl's. I chose the NS Infinity based on its reputation on this forum and on it's tech.

If you haven't done so already, visit shredbetties.com, powerderroom.net, and shayboarder.com for reviews and similar postings.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Yea NyInfamous2k2 is right, I found the post now I gotta give my opinion. lol

I do ride the Burton Feelgood, but I dont really suggest any of the new versions, if you can get your hands on a 07/08 season feelgood I would say go for it. All of the new seasons feelgoods that came out are too stiff. If you want a stiff board, get the feelgood ES. But I suggest staying on a bit of the flexy side because she has only gone 10 times. Also, this years feelgood has that burton binding thing where you can slide the bindings to where you wanna put them. I forgot what its called and I am not positive, I think you can get it with or without that feature. But Im really not sure. 

Here is an example of my board right here...Burton Feelgood Snowboard - Women's 2008 : Snowboards | evo outlet
Finding it may be a bit of an issue because it is old and the best version of the feelgood that came out.

However, the burton feather is a learners board, but if she only rode it 10 times she may wanna stick with that one to be quite honest with you. The feather is a good board, and (depending on where you ride) it is a board that is made for powder because it is so lightweight. The featehr is a beg/int board, and the feelgood is an int/adv board. But if she does want to step it up a level, I definitely suggest the feelgood. Its fast, its got a lot of pop, its so responsive, and it does float through powder. I definitely stepped my game up after I got that board, but then again my old board was like 5 seasons old and it was a noodle that had absolutely no pop left. 

Also, I find a lot of people on here that are against Burton because they are overpriced. But if you compare boards Burton is not that much more expenisive. I feel like that is just a cliche and everyone thinks that. I personally dont feel like Burton is much more then any other brand out there. 

If I was you- if you just got the Burton Feather and only rode it 10 times, I am guessing it is still in pretty new condition. I would stick with that board for at least another season. Like i always say, its not all about the board thats gonna make you better at what you do, its the rider. If I gave my BF my old noodle board, chances are he is still gonna be passing me.

If you have any questions, let me know. I will be happy to answer them


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

agree with the infinity, thats what i ride. also agree with the gnu board suggestions.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I have the Never Summer Infinity-R, I love it so much. It does everything I want it to do. I am not a park person but I do like rollers and small jumps. It is very stable, fast, makes carving easy and I trust it 100%.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't forget about the Bataleon Violenza ( =


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Another friend of mine has a K2 Mix, which souns pretty similar to the burton feather, any word on those?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The Mix and The Feather are nothing alike. The Feather is truly a beginner board and I hear a lot of women complain about how quickly they outgrew it. The Mix is a very good intermediate to advanced freestyle board. I think it won the Good Wood last year, if that matters at all. Unfortunately, the Mix was discontinued this year, so if you want to buy it you'd have to track down last year's board. Check out the K2 EcoPop and the K2 Airdu as possible replacements for the Mix, although be aware that they both have flatline camber technology.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she is committed, so maybe consider a rockered twin with some mag or equalizer edge. Even though its generally considered a park board, the benefits are that as she progresses she might tire of just blasting groomers...(and besides the majority girls really don't ride fast enough to realise the tech benefits of a directional carving machine). So as she progresses, she'll want to ride some pow, switch, flick through the trees, butters, jibs, small natural hits, ollies and etc. Thus a rockered twin will allow her to more easily progress than an all mtn directional or all mtn free style. Also suggest getting an advanced/expert level board...cause if she hangs in there, she'll eventually appreciate that level of performance...then at that level it becomes primarily a matter or skill and the tech is to enhance the specific riding style and deal with conditions. Based on my daughter's summer camp she thinks that the salomon gypsy is the shite (15 yrs old, 5'4", aggressive and 8 years at baker; has a Option bella 148 for blasting groomers, Option k starr 155 for deep poo, Option trinity 158, Salomon lush 144 (which is currently her main ride for goofing) and now planning on getting a salomon gypsy 148-151. Anyway just a thought :dunno:.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help folks I ended up getting her a K2 mix from last year. Its a freestyle board which i've now realized is a bit more her style as she plans on doing a variety of stuff on a snowboard including kickers and rails. In any case this'll be more versatile for her and from what i've read its a quality board. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh i'm also looking for bindings now, check out the new thread link: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/18900-womens-bindings-your-thoughts.html

You're input is greatly appreciated, thanks!!


----------

